# Sticky  Tougher guidlines/warning to members!



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Recently, we have noticed that there has been a continued violation of forum rules in this section. Therefore, we are issuing a stronger guideline for as long as we see fit.


From this day onwards, if you violate the rules:

You get a total of 2 warnings.
A third infraction gets you a 24-hour ban.
A fourth earns you a week ban.
A fifth and you're all done (as in you will be permanently banned).

In each case the offending post(s) will be deleted.

Someone who returns under a new username and proves their ability to follow the rules may stay. But if their old behavior patterns continue, there will be no leniency.

We have an off topic section for a reason, which you are more than welcome to use. However, we don't tolerate flaming anywhere on NF.com, contrary to what some members here have assumed.

I will say this one last time: *ONLY RELEVANT POSTS WILL BE ALLOWED IN TECHNICAL FORUMS*.


----------

